# anybody hunt in polk co.



## Coon Dog (Sep 10, 2009)

im in a club in polk this year want to ask a few ?


----------



## robertyb (Sep 10, 2009)

I live and hunt in Polk Co.


----------



## Polkcountydeerslayer (Sep 10, 2009)

me 2


----------



## RVGuy (Sep 10, 2009)

have a lease in Polk


----------



## mjfrawg (Sep 11, 2009)

i hunt on polk co line in haralson county killed a nice 9 pointer in polk a couple years ago


----------



## Coon Dog (Sep 11, 2009)

when is the rut normally in polk that yall have seen thanks


----------



## robertyb (Sep 11, 2009)

Coon Dog said:


> when is the rut normally in polk that yall have seen thanks



11-7 through 11-20 roughly.


----------



## ball8875 (Sep 14, 2009)

Coon Dog,
Robertyb is right on with those dates.  Been hunting Cedartown for several years and rut has been consistent for me.  Hope you enjoy your club in Polk County.  Some nice bucks in these parts.


----------



## chrismonroe (Sep 17, 2009)

felton rockmart road here been hunting same farm for 17 years. seen good deer seen nothing this year. but thay did some logging behind me during the summer. hope you have good luck.


----------



## mjfrawg (Sep 18, 2009)

I have really good luck During thanksgiving


----------



## Coon Dog (Sep 26, 2009)

*cave springs*

this new club im in is about 3 miles out of cave springs any off yall hunt around this area and how do yall think the deer heard is in this area thanks


----------



## Bigun68 (Nov 26, 2009)

*Polk hunter 28 years*

Ask away


----------



## MossyOak (Nov 26, 2009)

*Ditto !*



robertyb said:


> I live and hunt in Polk Co.



we should get together sometime Robert

Mossy


----------



## polkhunt (Feb 26, 2010)

I know this is an old thread but I just joined this forum. I hunt in polk county. I have been hunting there for over 20 years. I have never killed any giant bucks but some fair bucks for north georgia.


----------



## jsimages (Feb 26, 2010)

live and hunt and fish in polk county. antioch to be exact lol


----------



## Coon Dog (Mar 17, 2010)

*polk co*

glad to here from yall and see them pics congrats on the kills we did well on our club for the first year we did not hunt it much but my dad wanted us all to get back in it heck he seen 18 deer one morning its pretty good to me but i want to get in a club with lots of turkeys and some hogs yall take care


----------



## polkhunt (Mar 20, 2010)

I killed a Ok tom this morning. I will try to get some pics on here soon. 3/4 inch spurs 9 inch beard. I killed him early about 20 min after I sat down did not hear another bird.


----------



## polkhunt (Apr 14, 2010)

I was going to post a pic of my bird that I killed on opening day but I took it with my cell phone and it is not the greatest quality as I said in my previous post he was just OK but he still tasted good.


----------

